# Why I like Texas!!!



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2015)

An interesting video, it certainly shows the need
for grit on the roads and chains on the car wheels.

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 5, 2015)

Seen this happen quite often when wife and I lived on the Eastern Slope (eastern side of the Rockies) of Colorado/Denver metro. This is why both of our vehicles had 4-wheel drive and we used it. While we were gripping to the ice/snow, some others were doing "loop-de-loops"!


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2015)

Yessirree.....I grew up in the Midwest and then lived in Michigan for six years. I don't ever want to have to drive or walk on that stuff again.   I tell the ones I left behind up north that yes, we have heat and humidity here, but I've never had to shovel three feet of heat and humidity out of my driveway.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Those of you that haven't experienced the joys of winter as depicted just haven't lived...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 5, 2015)

Believe or not, we are thinking seriously about returning to Denver metro area after wife retires in three years. Even though they can have some nasty winter storms and awfully cold temps during the winter, there is much, much more there to do than here. Besides that, we will both be retired and won't have to go out in the white stuff/cold nearly as much as if we were working full-time jobs. And, if we do have to shovel snow, we'd get a Snow Blower, like we had before. Beat the heck out of hand shoveling snow! 

Of course, a move like this would totally depend on the status of our health at that time.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 5, 2015)

I remember all too well, having been raised just barely inside the U.S. but not quite in Canada.  And "black ice" in Kansas City's hills [ my little Morris Minor with no snow tires or studs would go right around folks in regular autos trying to get up hill ].  But the northern part of Texas gets way more ice, snow, black ice than anyone would imagine ... south deals with floods and hurricanes and tornadoes.  Maybe it's a "toss-up"?  I'll take central Texas ... might get 115F in the summer and -20F in the winter ... and tornadoes and floods from time to time -- gee!, that doesn't sound so great either, does it!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 5, 2015)

Seniors do not do well with those kinds of conditions.  One fall, a broken hip may put us down for life.  It's one of the reasons i no longer live in South Dakota.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 5, 2015)

I never knew that Texas had any snow! Thought it was hot and dry.All year!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I never new that Texas had any snow! Thought it was hot and dry.All year!



Yes we get snow. Here we are dec 2013 having fun..
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ysaWwZlmMFQ[/video]


----------



## Don M. (Jan 5, 2015)

I grew up in Denver, and learned, at an early age, all about walking/driving on snow and ice.  During my working years, in Kansas City, I used to dread having to navigate Rush Hour during bad weather...it seemed that there is always that percentage of people who have to be "re-educated" every Winter.  The absolute Worst mess I've seen was back in the '60's when I was stationed in North Carolina for a year between Germany and Thailand.  There was a freak snowstorm that dumped about 8 inches of snow one day, and those people had Absolutely No Idea of how to cope.  Luckily, the base called everyone who lived off base, and told them to stay home for a day or two.


----------



## drifter (Jan 5, 2015)

That's why I moved to Oklahoma. We have perfect weather all year round. Besides the first liar don't have a chance down there.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 5, 2015)

I grew up & lived for all but the last 20 yrs in ny, ct, pa, & va mts, & am experienced snow driver. But out here in the SW, I don't like to go out in it because nobody here knows how to act in it. That was a great video, someone should set it to ballet music. I do know that sick feeling that goes along with those skids!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 5, 2015)

That bus driver ought to lose his license.   It takes a special "talent" to make a vehicle that heavy skid like that on level ground.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> That's why I moved to Oklahoma. *We have perfect weather all year round.* Besides the first liar don't have a chance down there.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree with Geezerette.  People here in the SW where I live have no idea how to behave in show and ice, and it makes it very scary for the rest of us.  There is always some idiot that thinks you don't have to slow down and watch what you're doing on ice.  Nothing quite like looking up and seeing some jerk in a huge vehicle coming at you sideways . . . . I hate driving in it, and I won't do it unless I absolutely have to, and usually here it has softened up a bit or melted by10:00 or so.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I agree with Geezerette.  People here in the SW where I live have no idea how to behave in show and ice, and it makes it very scary for the rest of us.  There is always some idiot that thinks you don't have to slow down and watch what you're doing on ice.  Nothing quite like looking up and seeing some jerk in a huge vehicle coming at you sideways . . . . I hate driving in it, and I won't do it unless I absolutely have to, and usually here it has softened up a bit or melted by10:00 or so.


And when you are going along pretty good. on snow and ice. and then you see brake lights before the bridge!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I never knew that Texas had any snow! Thought it was hot and dry.All year!



*CLICK HERE*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I never knew that Texas had any snow! Thought it was hot and dry.All year!



Most if not all those videos are not in Texas!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 6, 2015)

Then where are they from, if not Texas? Ken ? Over to you..........


----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 17, 2018)

Pine Island, Lake Livingston, TX


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 17, 2018)

I miss Chicago winters, but the gf had her fill of snow and subzero weather, in Alaska. Upon her retirement, we're going to head north during hell time in Austin, June-September, and then deal with horrible air and traffic, here, in the cooler months. I'm hoping she'll change her mind, eventually.


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2018)

I remember freezing my hiney off in Amarillo! The main thing I like about Texas is my oldest friend lives there.  51 years.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2018)

As native Michiganders, we lived for a few years in Anchorage, Alaska.  "Ditch Diving" was a common sport in Anchorage.  The oil companies send *a lot* of southerners to Alaska.  The conventional wisdom went like this:

First year southern drivers - after the initial ditch dive, tend to be overly cautious on ice and snow to the point of being a menace.
Second year southern drivers - have mastered the basics and usually do fairly well.
Third year southern drivers - can be a great source of supplemental income for anyone with a 4WD truck and a length of chain.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2018)

oakapple said:


> I never knew that Texas had any snow! Thought it was hot and dry.All year!


When I was in Texas in February it snowed. I was at a hotel in Dallas swimming in an indoor/outdoor pool and it was snowing. It was beautiful. 

That video was so funny. I broke out laughing when the snow plough went past the news reporter :lofl:


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2018)

In Houston I have experienced five hurricanes and never had a thought of leaving to go back to Chicago but I do miss the great variety of food (especially Italian). I never never heard of anyone shoveling humidity and heat.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 18, 2018)

My daughter was an EMT outside Charleston S.C. having been born and raised in NYC and upstate...
She said the entire towns shut down,everyone runs to the grocery,cleans that out,and it becomes a ghost town,even the government closes shop.
I guess it's a good thing since they seem to not be the best drivers in good weather,there's little if any snow removal equipment and snow tires are probably doubtful.


----------

